# Threads as of late



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2009)

Wonder how long it will take for this to turn into a constitutional rights, government out to get conspiracy theory, Roll Tide, Obama..... 

Thought this video might lighten the mood...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Haha my friend sent that to me a few days ago. It cracks me up every time!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Patriot said:


> Wonder how long it will take for this to turn into a constitutional rights, government out to get conspiracy theory, Roll Tide, Obama.....
> 
> Thought this video might lighten the mood...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw


Lulz...it's already been there for a while. 

What you are witnessing is the death of a forum. Seems like the owners or mods don't really care about that happening. Just my opinion, though. 

BAMA
Guns
Roy Crabtree
Obama is a ******
Respect me because I am XYZ
FWC and the Coast Guard are going to put me into the matrix
etc. 

Rinse and repeat. I can easily (and have already) found other fishing and boating sites that don't allow BS (for the purposes of wasting my time at the computer).


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I heard of the "death of a forum" a long time ago.......


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Downtime2 said:


> I heard of the "death of a forum" a long time ago.......


So do you actually think that this forum will improve or do you think that it has reached the tipping point?

Do mods do anything besides move threads? 

Honest question.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Honest answer... It's winter, always gets like this. Also, your question is at best, sarcastic. But, that's OK. You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

This is very normal for February , people are getting anxious and need some salt water therapy .


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Whine whine whineeee

The PFF isn't going anywhere.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Whine whine whineeee
> 
> The PFF isn't going anywhere.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Who is whining?

You or I?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Who is whining?
> 
> You or I?


Not I

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> Not I
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


Lulz.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

aroundthehorn said:


> Lulz...it's already been there for a while.
> 
> What you are witnessing is the death of a forum. Seems like the owners or mods don't really care about that happening. Just my opinion, though.
> 
> ...


over 3300 posts since sometime in 2010 and you are going on other sites that dont have all the bs? wasting your time? sorry i couldnt help it. i enjoy your posts, please keep em coming.

this site is about more than just fishing. like said we all go a little stir crazy during winter.:yes:


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

p. s. thanks for the chuckle patriot:thumbup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I heard the Full Pull went 1 for 3 today......

Sorry, this thread just wouldn't have been complete without it!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Guess people forgot about the Don't Panic, www.fishing, whoever else he was days. Half the "newer" members would shit themselves if they read his posts.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to say the forum has become TOO benign...

So FU to "Bonita" Dan, grouper22, james fink, espo whatever, etc, etc,...

Jim


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xret4_eagles-desperado_music


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

nextstep said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xret4_eagles-desperado_music


That's it. Desperado.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That's it. Desperado.


Will mills? Lol. That's throwback.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i remember some scrawny kid holdin up a big azz flounder.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Remember when Fisheye48 came out of the closet on here?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Remember when Fisheye48 came out of the closet on here?


Bahahahaaa was that him? I remember the thread... buy didn't remember the name it was posted under

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That's it. Desperado.


No one ever told me congrats for winning the bet with him that his POS Bertram would never make it out of the pass.... All that talk about rig trips... Poor guy....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> No one ever told me congrats for winning the bet with him that his POS Bertram would never make it out of the pass.... All that talk about rig trips... Poor guy....


The last I saw that boat, it was being towed by towboat US through the ICW.... what a piece!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

nextstep said:


> i remember some scrawny kid holdin up a big azz flounder.


Yeah, what a badazz... lol

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Haterade???


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Downtime2 said:


> Haterade???


I wasn't going to touch that with a 6ft pole....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Genisis???


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Pier Vs Boat. Divers vs Boats. Running on spots. Dog hunters.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Splittine said:


> That's it. Desperado.


Perpetual train wreck...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pier vs boat, will go down in PFF history as the most epic thread EVER. 

HATERADE, heard he taught Wade everything he knows...

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Open carry on piers!!!!


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

...page 27


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

page 48...


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

nextstep said:


> over 3300 posts since sometime in 2010 and you are going on other sites that dont have all the bs? wasting your time? sorry i couldnt help it. i enjoy your posts, please keep em coming.
> 
> this site is about more than just fishing. like said we all go a little stir crazy during winter.:yes:


I don't disagree, really. I do think that the tenor of a lot of posts has changed over the last two years. It is what it is. Willing to bet, though, that the same stuff will continue when people start fishing. Proverbial jumping of the shark and whatnot.

I've been around longer than 2010 under different IPs in different states, etc. I look at this forum as mindless entertainment. It's just not as entertaining reading the same posts about Obama, the Second Amendment, Alabama football (which really {and I think it would be cool to have one just for sports} needs its own forum during football season), welfare, and the like. 

But what can I say? I have never and never will post pictures or fishing reports. All of the people (probably a dozen or so) from PFF whom I've met in person are really nice.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I will agree with aroundthehorn, (holy sh*t, that's a first) I used to post quite a few fishing reports, and still do from time to time. The PFF has changed fishing around here for sure. Now I post mainly in off topic and hunting forum... roll tide.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

i have made several good friends from this forum.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's Obama's fault...


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Was a great thread. :thumbup:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Honey child lambchops!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Dammit Wade!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

You know that was a littttle too close Dan


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

(saved her for myself) LOL


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Dammit Wade!


It was there then it was gone! 









Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Dammit Wade!


:wallbash::wallbash::wallbash:


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Better Daddy?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

South Park is on Dan...... I'm busy....


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

oh hell there went the neighborhood


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, If they were to move the buoy so that it is right next to the Massachusetts, then how many limits of fish would I be able to keep if I'm on an overnight trip and I bring my big ice chest??:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

John B. said:


> I will agree with aroundthehorn, (holy sh*t, that's a first) I used to post quite a few fishing reports, and still do from time to time. The PFF has changed fishing around here for sure. Now I post mainly in off topic and hunting forum... roll tide.
> 
> Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner



It's still fun. My point was really that it seems like there is a greater obsession with certain things, which is great. Just seems like there are some people who are really pissed off all the time. Like real world pissed off, if that makes sense, and pissed off at other people. 

I'd post reports (I've given several people on here my entire list of private numbers before), but they would be pretty boring. I catch the same stuff that everybody else catches inshore and offshore. Hopefully the pictures and videos will pick up soon and things will return to being fairly normal. The reports and fishing talk were what I found interesting about this place way back when. The hunting board is pretty neat.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Well, I probably add to the boredom...*

Since I can't seem to catch or kill anymore... Anybody want to drill in Blackwater and ....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Oprah Winfreys *ahem* lowers are on, talking...LOL


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

And.... nobody mentioned Levin's Dock yet....


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats a good use for bleach bottles?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Whats a good use for bleach bottles?


BD beat me to it...

:whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

bonita dan said:


> Whats a good use for bleach bottles?


Guarantee flotation for the "smelbow boom"?

Jim


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh lord.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

jim t said:


> Flotation for the "smelbow boom"?
> 
> Jim


Shazam!!!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Guess people forgot about the Don't Panic, www.fishing, whoever else he was days. Half the "newer" members would shit themselves if they read his posts.


Will Mills found its home at the 2010 ******* christmas parade... The "don't panic"


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And there it is.


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Guess people forgot about the Don't Panic, www.fishing, whoever else he was days. Half the "newer" members would shit themselves if they read his posts.


Will Mills and the "Don't Panic" found its home at the 2010 ******* christmas parade...I had to get a picture with the piece of art


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

What a sweet sled!

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I found this little gem a few months back. WOW what a train wreck!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Dream boat.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody know where young William is today?


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

The windows and door was open and the rain was just blowing in!


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> Anybody know where young William is today?


William Mills, Phd., MFA.,
Professor, College of English
University of Alabama


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

deeptracks said:


> William Mills, Phd., MFA.,
> Professor, College of English
> University of Alabama


Uhhh no! Sorry try again


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh yea, he's a phd alright!!


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I feel sorry for the old lady he "kind of" bought the boat from.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Is he still alive?

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

LITECATCH said:


> I found this little gem a few months back. WOW what a train wreck!!


 

It's a good thing there is a pileing barge next to the ole Boat. Someone's gonna need it. I could have used it to repair my dock after Desperado Crushed my dock when I let will tie it up before I realized he was Hiding it from the owner. He did'nt even offer to help me repair the damage to my dock.................no good deed goes unpunished my Butt!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Phd*

Phd= Pile higher and deeper!  C2


----------

